# Epic Stacked @ 7 Months



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Not the best, but the best a deaf person who doesn't know anything about dogs and I can do!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

PS deaf comment was bc she can't hear me say "Take it NOW!" if anyone was confused... LOL


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

lol i was confused for a second.. i was thinking, ok a blind person i can see would have trouble, but deaf??? lol makes sense now.. hes a gorgeous doggie..


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

thanks!!! he's learning to stack well enough that if she waits five minutes he's still standing LOL


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I have a feeling he's gonna kiss all the judges, though... and wiggle wiggle!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Great picture! He's awesome looking ACC!

Check his eyes though....looks like he's saying 'Hurry up and take the picture!" LOL!


----------



## Sit Happens (Jul 7, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Not the best, but the best a deaf person who doesn't know anything about dogs and I can do!!!


LOVELOVELOVELOVELOVE that boy!!!! He is turning into a HUNK already!!!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

awww i'd take a kiss from that cutie anyday!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> PS deaf comment was bc she can't hear me say "Take it NOW!" if anyone was confused... LOL


Dang I was confused there for a minute. I am like ACC is dumb deaf means they can't here hear but they can surely read. He I haven;t been up log give me a break.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

omg she's BRILLIANT but she doesn't know anything about show dogs/posing/picture taking to flatter a dog, and she can't hear me say TAKE IT NOW! and my hands aren't free to sign!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He looks stunning. And he is exactly in the same position as the statue behind him.


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

WOW... Epic sure is growing up!! Jenna, He's absolutely gorgeous!! 
are you going to show him?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Well *I* am not but someone is


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Epic does look in great form. I never realized that whippets stack with their tails tucked like that...learn something every day. LOL


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

He pulls his under a lot, but it's because he's silly- right before he goes bonkers, with silly submissive puppy idiocy, he pulls his tail up like that- and 3 seconds after she snapped that, he was kissing my face and spinning LOL


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Courtney will have so much fun at the shows.. I wish her the best of luck for when she starts..speaking of that does she know when they'll be making their first appearance in the ring? You'll have to takes lots of pic's of her and epic in the ring


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Courtney? She wouldn't show a dog if *I* paid HER lol

His breeder will most likely do it (she wants me too, but I am balking, I have no show clothes and I'd rather watch my dog win from the sidelines). If she won't do it, I'll pay someone.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Epic is stunning, he is really growing up


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Courtney? She wouldn't show a dog if *I* paid HER lol
> 
> His breeder will most likely do it (she wants me too, but I am balking, I have no show clothes and I'd rather watch my dog win from the sidelines). If she won't do it, I'll pay someone.


I thought you were leaving him at my house after dinner?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I wish it was that simple lol, a day drive


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I wish it was that simple lol, a day drive


 
Geez. A vegan din din that'd make her cry, and a CH Whippet in a weekend... and she stays in FL?


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Not the best, but the best a deaf person who doesn't know anything about dogs and I can do!!!


Will he turn gold when he gets older?


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> omg she's BRILLIANT but she doesn't know anything about show dogs/posing/picture taking to flatter a dog, and she can't hear me say TAKE IT NOW! and my hands aren't free to sign!


haha, sounds like when I try to talk to hubby...he can hear me but doesn't listen...I don't know a thing about show dogs and what they should look like but I wanna give him a big ole hug.... 

Oh & he just THINKS he is brilliant......lol


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

vrocco1 said:


> Will he turn gold when he gets older?


Ha there's some gold spots there!!! I think they're slowly getting bigger! :

Hey PG come to the Jan shows and you can show him all you want! lol


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

hes sooo cute!


----------



## Lacy Licksalot (Nov 13, 2007)

WOW ACC and he is only 7 months! He is very awesome. As far as kissing the judge and wiggle wiggle wiggle.. If they don't give him EXTRA points for that.... they should!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> PS deaf comment was bc she can't hear me say "Take it NOW!" if anyone was confused... LOL


You're funny!! He looks great!
I haven't been on the forum for a while...are you keeping Zander? He's so handsome!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

He's a pretty handsome dog. Is he taking the role of the statue of the dog in the back? LOL!!

Courtney did a pretty good job...even when she was saying "What??"...when you gave her instructions!


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

He's beautiful, Jenna!

Helaine


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

He's a *great* looking dog! How awesome that he'll be trying out the show ring.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

aw he is such a handsome chap, he will take the show ring by storm! I love the statue in the background too!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Oh c'mon... you've got to get in the ring and show him yourself... You can get "show clothes" at a thriftshop for next to nothing.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I hate show clothes--- YUCK!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Can't you at least handle a nice pair of slacks and a blouse? 

(I won't do the skirt suit thing... but I'll do a pants suit or slacks/blouse.)


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

But what about shoes??? I only wear Converse and flip flops and/or dom boots


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh, she is gorgeous Jenna! She does have that "I'm gonna kiss the judge" look though!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I showed in a black pants suit with black Doc Martin-type shoes! If the pants are at least a little flowy, the shoes don't really show up at all!

You can also do men's dress shoes.

I hate girly shoes, so that's what I usually will wear with pants.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

******, I'm SO gay


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Oh c'mon... it's not like you gotta wear that prom dress you posted a picture of! *GRIN*

Black pants. White shirt. Black tie shoes. You can do it!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Noooooooooooooooooo!  I would rather just see him win 

And dude, do NOT remind me that I once wore a prom dress. Actually I do like beachy hippie skirts and flip flops, and routinely wear THOSE. But the breeder said I can't show in that


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

When he wins BIS at Westminster, you can say you knew him on GRF


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Are you going to enter him with the other Golden Retrievers?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yes and with the right handler, he'll win


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

LOL. You better let him outside, so he grows some coat.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Here? No way- we have to keep in the A/C!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Whippet-Goldens that stay outside grow strange coat, as evidenced by these rare photos:


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Oh yeah, that's right! You can light the fireplace, and simulate winter.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Now, that is the kind of coat that will win blue ribbons.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Apparently...


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Apparently...


 

ok now i've seen it all.... the wrist and ankle bands are too much!!


----------

